# Garden



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

My garden is looking pretty good so far, onions are ready to be pulled and the potatoes are looking healthy, I have several small squash already growing on the plants, tomatoes have a few blossems.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice lookin 'taters and onions! Where do you live that your onions are ready? Im in Longview and mine usually arent ready til the end of May, beginning of June.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Man,

That is one good looking garden!


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*Onions*

I live in Brazoria and planted my onions on 12-27-08, lots of fertilizer and water helped.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome man. I planted mine around Jan 20th. They're just now starting to bulb from what I could see this morning. Got a buncha garlic too.


----------

